# ohio river monday evening



## fishsticks (Apr 12, 2004)

started off by ripping my throw net but still managed to get some shad and i also had some skips. went to the first spot and managed to lose 150 foot of rope and a 22# anchor. okay enough wining now for what i caught 2,3,3,4,5,6,7,24 all shovels and blues ended up being apretty decent night.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

You have to explain how to lose 150' of rope in the river.......forget to tie it off ???
Nice flat...the 24# I'm catching mostly channels......2-3# all of the sudden.


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Leave it up to fishsticks to loose 150' of rope, next he will tell us he had a monster on the rope. 

All kidding aside nice night but my phone didnt ring. were you in our neck of thre river


----------



## macfish (Apr 7, 2004)

i forgot were those sliprigs skips or mine????????????????


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job on the fish guys!


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

You must have found the first 151' deep hole on the river. I was once pulled along side of a friend of mine while he was letting out his anchor. He only had a 50' line and was talking to me when the line slipped through his fingers. The water was 55' deep. Ooops!

Hey Mac and Sliprig, when I saw fishsticks at Meldahl last week loading up on skipjacks I meant to ask him if he was restocking your freezers.


----------



## cat daddy (Apr 11, 2004)

Good Job , Fishstixs.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sure he dividing them up and baggem' for us. Just waiting for that PM.   

Sliprig


----------



## fishsticks (Apr 12, 2004)

the wind was picking up when that storm blew thru and someone else tied the rope anthe boat started going sideways so we were getting our poles in then my pole gets hit while allthis is going on i look to the front of the boat and there it wentwe tried to snag the rope for about 20 minutes with no luck. i think im going to change my name on here to slips skipps


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope you marked it with a waypoint, should be easy to snag up with a big 2 oz spoon with a treble hook.........150' of rope, just troll back & forth over the spot. Better yet, show me the spot next time


----------



## BuckeyeAngler17 (May 18, 2004)

I dont know much about catfishing and i was wondering what Skips are i hear so much talk about them.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Skips are bait !! Cut'em up & hang on !!


----------



## BuckeyeAngler17 (May 18, 2004)

Nice Picture. Thanks for the info.


----------

